
Istio uses more than 50% more CPU than Linkerd - pyronicide
https://medium.com/@michael_87395/benchmarking-istio-linkerd-cpu-c36287e32781
======
scottca
Interesting writeup about real-life scenarios where service meshes are needed
(flash sales in this case)

